# JC Higgins Classic PeeWee Bike



## braddgood (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi!

New to the forum here but bikes have been my passion all of my life. A friend of mine has this one and is considering selling it. It looks like it has some dings but is in generally good condition.

Can anyone identify the approximate year, model, worth?

Where is the best place to sell this and where else to cross advertise if anywhere other than here?

Are there any other good classic bike forums in the US?

Thanks.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2013)

that's actually a good bike under all that red paint. this might give you an idea.







....and this is a Pee Wee bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> that's actually a good bike under all that red paint. this might give you an idea.





The JadeFlow! Hey Scott, do you ever sleep?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> The JadeFlow! Hey Scott, do you ever sleep?




life is too short to sleep...


----------



## morton (Feb 4, 2013)

*I winced when I saw how it has been stored*



braddgood said:


> Hi!
> 
> New to the forum here but bikes have been my passion all of my life. A friend of mine has this one and is considering selling it. It looks like it has some dings but is in generally good condition.
> 
> ...





Get it inside and away from those leaves!!!!!!!!!


----------



## braddgood (Feb 4, 2013)

It's at my friend's house and no room inside....but the idea is to get it into the hands of someone who cares more about it as soon as possible, that's why I'm doing this.

So how about these questions:

Can anyone identify the approximate year, model, worth?

Where is the best place to sell this and where else to cross advertise if anywhere other than here?

Thanks


----------



## jd56 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Welcome to the Cabe*

braddgood, you are at the most complete resource on the web that, discusses classic vintage bikes.
Cabe members are quite knowledgeable and very helpful.

Ebay, Craigslist and here, in the  "for sale" section, is your best bet for listing.

Year???...post the serial number here and someone will try to help.

Scott is right though, there probably is a nice original painted bike under all that red paint. 
Compared to Scotts bike, you are missing some parts to complete the bike. This brings the value down.
I would imagine,  Scott's beautiful example of his green JC Higgins, has a retail value that is up there!!

I can tell you it is a Murray built Higgins, the front fork is very desireable with the beehive springer and that fender light can bring a nice price tag.
There is a lot of labor intensive work to be donme to get that red paint off, collect the added missing parts etc....
But, what ever you do, please keep all together.


I'm curious, where are you located?
Also how did you end up here on the Cabe.



Value?? I don't know.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2013)

These guys have identified it and I'll say about '55-57 for year. As to value, provided the tank and light are solid and not rotted I would say about $350-450 as it sits. V/r Shawn


----------



## braddgood (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm in Media, PA 19063

Thanks for all of the info!!

Will be posting it for sale sometime in the next month or so, probably on ebay.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 4, 2013)

Please post here when you do. PM sent also.


----------



## braddgood (Feb 4, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> Please post here when you do. PM sent also.




Will do, thanks


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 4, 2013)

Did you get my private message?


----------

